
Build HTTP APIs Quickly with Go - sdwolfe32
https://github.com/sdwolfe32/slimhttp
======
dewey
I only looked at it briefly on my phone but I don’t really see a huge
difference to something like [https://github.com/go-
chi/chi/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/go-
chi/chi/blob/master/README.md) here that also comes with a middle ware to do
all the error handling is you need that. It’s also as simple as it gets.

